# 13a affidavit of cohabitation



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all,

We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".

Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application? 

The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.

We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


When you go to BI the folks who do the paoerwork will do it for you
Send ne a nessage I'll send you all the stuff I did did you get the NBI and police check done?


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

We had an attorney draw up our letter. Just make sure you cross all the t's and dot the I's
It took a few days over a month to get the temp 13a back


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief. 

Don't forget to notorize it. 

Sir [title and name of current BI chief],

May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration
Act as amended, in favour of my foreign spouse, ________________ , a _______________________________national. I am ____________________________________, a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________ on _______________
I am enclosing here copy of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:

1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate
2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract / Philippine Consulate-authenticated copy of our Marriage Contract /
Marriage Certificate / Family Register
3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport:
a) bio-page
b) page/s showing:
1. his immigration admission and its extension/s and
2. Bureau of Quarantine Clearance


Very truly yours,
___________________________
Petitioner/Filipino Spouse
___________________________
Address


This is the template I used and they accepted it at the Cebu office.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

SublationUSAF said:


> Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief.
> 
> Don't forget to notorize it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the responses, the template above which I also found on-line and one provided by another member is what we used to create our letter. I submitted the paperwork yesterday at the BI office in Iloilo. The officer there was quite satisfied with what we provided.

Interview or "hearing" as they describe it is scheduled for next week. Any comments on the type of questions they ask at the hearing would be appreciated.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Old Form I used*



JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


I have the old form from the Philippine Chicago Consulate, the headers would have to be different but this is what I used.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf

You don't need to use lawyers for this kind of thing, watch out for fixers also, If you need the service of someone like this inquire inside, anything goes outside the PBI.

Some of the other forms posted look redundant this form is something from your spouse for you.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI
> 1. How long you been in PI?
> 2. Where did you get married?
> 3. Where you from in the U.S.?
> I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.



I think I should be able to handle that.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Originally Posted by c_acton98 View Post
They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A


Went in on the 10th for the hearing. No questions, took 10 minutes for the fingerprints and the rest of the 4 hrs was waiting for paperwork to be processed.

I think the real test they want to give us foreigners is, if you can wait for the other 3+50 hours then you are good to live here. lol Glad I like to read a lot, the book made the time pass quickly.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting all this info... so helpful.

Can someone please assist with a few more questions?

1/ How long does the process take before you are legal and visa granted? Just trying to understand the time frame.
2/ Does anyone know the full cost?
3/ Are any medicals required?
4/ Do you just turn up at any office and submit your documents or does it have to be a specific office – regional, sub office or the mail office?

I have the BI FORM 2014-12-001 REV 0

I am going to PH at the end of Feb and trying to ensure I get all the paperwork done before I arrive. I am hoping to stay once issued and return back home maybe 6 months or a year later.

So my flight is booked for 30 days and I am trying to understand how long it takes to issues once I submit the paperwork in order for me to change my flight. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Well you can do all this before you arrive here and then you won't have the one year probationary issue to work around.

Not sure you have a Philippine Consulate in Argentina and it says you are from Afghanistan so you might end up doing it all here, because you need some sort of police read out from the area you have lived in at least 2 years if not you can do what's called an NBI clearance here in the Philippines after living here 6 months so you'll be doing allot of running around Manila it sounds unless you can some how get this all accomplished in Argentina.

I had my 13a Visa completed through the mail with the Philippine Consulate in the US and it took about 2 months they had questions, yes you'll need to get all the forms and a complete physical performed by who ever the Philippine Consulate recommends if they have no one then the requirement is for a Medical Doctor M.D. 

Once that completed you are not done, you carry your package with you to the Philippines, you do get the 13a Visa stamp in your passport but have within 1-2 weeks to report to the PBI upon arrival and get your Immigrant card, once this is completed you have to come back a couple weeks to a couple months to get your Immigrant card, ugh... it's a process here, so hopefully you won't be living to far from Manila.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also. 

The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines. 

If it takes longer than 30 days I have a problem but if it only take 7 days all good.

It does not state the time frame on the website.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enki said:


> I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also.
> 
> The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Anything that you can do in your home country will be a vast benefit in any visa or immigration attempt. 
Remember that the only thing that is reliable or dependable in the Philippines -- is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable here in the Philippines--period.
If you are wanting a married immigrant visa for someone to be able to leave the Philippines to live elsewhere it can take between 18 months to two (2) years for approval. A fiancee visa will take at least 90 days.

Wishing you the very best of luck but you need to know and understand that the Philippines is an underdeveloped 3rd world country where time and efficiency mean virtually nothing at all..


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Jet but are married. My wife has full CFO stickers and certificate etc.

The reasons for the visa is to allow me to live in the Philippines rather than keep paying visa extension fees. 9250 peso eatery extra 59 days.

Thus I am applying with my Filipino wife for a 

- Conversion to Non-quota immigrant visa by marriage 

Just trying to get the heads up because people here have been through this process.

Inloved in the Philippines 6 months so I do understand your points raised.

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am getting ready to apply for the permanent 13a. One of the requirements is an affidavit of cohabitation. I looked online for samples but found nothing applicable. There are many samples of the petition letter. The only affidavit sample I could find was for single people cohabitating, not married. 

Anyone have a good sample of the affidavit format?


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Email*

Check your PM's.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I am somewhat curious about this too as I will need to start the application process in a couple months. Is this another requirement? As I understand, the procedure for the 13A Permanent is basically a do over of the procedure for the 13A Probationary or am I missing something? I was planning to just do everything over again but just change the content of the letter to adjust for the circumstances and timeframe.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a a scan of part of the cover sheet I got from BI last month. They marked out the bottom 2 items. The quarantine is not applicable to most 1st world countries, and they will do the BI clearance. You can see item #3 is the affidavit of cohabitation. 

It is probably relatively simple, but I was looking for a sample. Since we will have to pay to get it notarized, I only want to do it once. 

I guess I could just submit a sex tape ha ha... maybe not....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a link from the Chicago Philippine Consulate with all the forms, the forms are not standardized and headers ect... but the letter is there.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sample letter*

I attached the sample letter we used, hope is comes through. Cheers


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all,

We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".

Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application? 

The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.

We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


When you go to BI the folks who do the paoerwork will do it for you
Send ne a nessage I'll send you all the stuff I did did you get the NBI and police check done?


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

We had an attorney draw up our letter. Just make sure you cross all the t's and dot the I's
It took a few days over a month to get the temp 13a back


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief. 

Don't forget to notorize it. 

Sir [title and name of current BI chief],

May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration
Act as amended, in favour of my foreign spouse, ________________ , a _______________________________national. I am ____________________________________, a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________ on _______________
I am enclosing here copy of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:

1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate
2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract / Philippine Consulate-authenticated copy of our Marriage Contract /
Marriage Certificate / Family Register
3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport:
a) bio-page
b) page/s showing:
1. his immigration admission and its extension/s and
2. Bureau of Quarantine Clearance


Very truly yours,
___________________________
Petitioner/Filipino Spouse
___________________________
Address


This is the template I used and they accepted it at the Cebu office.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

SublationUSAF said:


> Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief.
> 
> Don't forget to notorize it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the responses, the template above which I also found on-line and one provided by another member is what we used to create our letter. I submitted the paperwork yesterday at the BI office in Iloilo. The officer there was quite satisfied with what we provided.

Interview or "hearing" as they describe it is scheduled for next week. Any comments on the type of questions they ask at the hearing would be appreciated.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Old Form I used*



JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


I have the old form from the Philippine Chicago Consulate, the headers would have to be different but this is what I used.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf

You don't need to use lawyers for this kind of thing, watch out for fixers also, If you need the service of someone like this inquire inside, anything goes outside the PBI.

Some of the other forms posted look redundant this form is something from your spouse for you.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI
> 1. How long you been in PI?
> 2. Where did you get married?
> 3. Where you from in the U.S.?
> I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.



I think I should be able to handle that.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Originally Posted by c_acton98 View Post
They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A


Went in on the 10th for the hearing. No questions, took 10 minutes for the fingerprints and the rest of the 4 hrs was waiting for paperwork to be processed.

I think the real test they want to give us foreigners is, if you can wait for the other 3+50 hours then you are good to live here. lol Glad I like to read a lot, the book made the time pass quickly.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting all this info... so helpful.

Can someone please assist with a few more questions?

1/ How long does the process take before you are legal and visa granted? Just trying to understand the time frame.
2/ Does anyone know the full cost?
3/ Are any medicals required?
4/ Do you just turn up at any office and submit your documents or does it have to be a specific office – regional, sub office or the mail office?

I have the BI FORM 2014-12-001 REV 0

I am going to PH at the end of Feb and trying to ensure I get all the paperwork done before I arrive. I am hoping to stay once issued and return back home maybe 6 months or a year later.

So my flight is booked for 30 days and I am trying to understand how long it takes to issues once I submit the paperwork in order for me to change my flight. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Well you can do all this before you arrive here and then you won't have the one year probationary issue to work around.

Not sure you have a Philippine Consulate in Argentina and it says you are from Afghanistan so you might end up doing it all here, because you need some sort of police read out from the area you have lived in at least 2 years if not you can do what's called an NBI clearance here in the Philippines after living here 6 months so you'll be doing allot of running around Manila it sounds unless you can some how get this all accomplished in Argentina.

I had my 13a Visa completed through the mail with the Philippine Consulate in the US and it took about 2 months they had questions, yes you'll need to get all the forms and a complete physical performed by who ever the Philippine Consulate recommends if they have no one then the requirement is for a Medical Doctor M.D. 

Once that completed you are not done, you carry your package with you to the Philippines, you do get the 13a Visa stamp in your passport but have within 1-2 weeks to report to the PBI upon arrival and get your Immigrant card, once this is completed you have to come back a couple weeks to a couple months to get your Immigrant card, ugh... it's a process here, so hopefully you won't be living to far from Manila.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also. 

The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines. 

If it takes longer than 30 days I have a problem but if it only take 7 days all good.

It does not state the time frame on the website.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enki said:


> I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also.
> 
> The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Anything that you can do in your home country will be a vast benefit in any visa or immigration attempt. 
Remember that the only thing that is reliable or dependable in the Philippines -- is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable here in the Philippines--period.
If you are wanting a married immigrant visa for someone to be able to leave the Philippines to live elsewhere it can take between 18 months to two (2) years for approval. A fiancee visa will take at least 90 days.

Wishing you the very best of luck but you need to know and understand that the Philippines is an underdeveloped 3rd world country where time and efficiency mean virtually nothing at all..


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Jet but are married. My wife has full CFO stickers and certificate etc.

The reasons for the visa is to allow me to live in the Philippines rather than keep paying visa extension fees. 9250 peso eatery extra 59 days.

Thus I am applying with my Filipino wife for a 

- Conversion to Non-quota immigrant visa by marriage 

Just trying to get the heads up because people here have been through this process.

Inloved in the Philippines 6 months so I do understand your points raised.

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am getting ready to apply for the permanent 13a. One of the requirements is an affidavit of cohabitation. I looked online for samples but found nothing applicable. There are many samples of the petition letter. The only affidavit sample I could find was for single people cohabitating, not married. 

Anyone have a good sample of the affidavit format?


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Email*

Check your PM's.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I am somewhat curious about this too as I will need to start the application process in a couple months. Is this another requirement? As I understand, the procedure for the 13A Permanent is basically a do over of the procedure for the 13A Probationary or am I missing something? I was planning to just do everything over again but just change the content of the letter to adjust for the circumstances and timeframe.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a a scan of part of the cover sheet I got from BI last month. They marked out the bottom 2 items. The quarantine is not applicable to most 1st world countries, and they will do the BI clearance. You can see item #3 is the affidavit of cohabitation. 

It is probably relatively simple, but I was looking for a sample. Since we will have to pay to get it notarized, I only want to do it once. 

I guess I could just submit a sex tape ha ha... maybe not....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a link from the Chicago Philippine Consulate with all the forms, the forms are not standardized and headers ect... but the letter is there.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sample letter*

I attached the sample letter we used, hope is comes through. Cheers


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all,

We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".

Does anybody have a letter that they have created that we could use as a guide in the application? 

The instructions seem pretty straight forward for the application and I was looking at doing it all myself. For those who have gone through the process, do you suggest using a lawyer for advice, or to facilitate it, or can it be done easily by ourselves.

We will be using the Iloilo office which is the closest to us. I have already checked and they can process the application there.

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


When you go to BI the folks who do the paoerwork will do it for you
Send ne a nessage I'll send you all the stuff I did did you get the NBI and police check done?


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

We had an attorney draw up our letter. Just make sure you cross all the t's and dot the I's
It took a few days over a month to get the temp 13a back


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief. 

Don't forget to notorize it. 

Sir [title and name of current BI chief],

May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration
Act as amended, in favour of my foreign spouse, ________________ , a _______________________________national. I am ____________________________________, a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________ on _______________
I am enclosing here copy of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:

1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate
2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract / Philippine Consulate-authenticated copy of our Marriage Contract /
Marriage Certificate / Family Register
3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport:
a) bio-page
b) page/s showing:
1. his immigration admission and its extension/s and
2. Bureau of Quarantine Clearance


Very truly yours,
___________________________
Petitioner/Filipino Spouse
___________________________
Address


This is the template I used and they accepted it at the Cebu office.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

SublationUSAF said:


> Your greeting in the letter should use the name of the current bureau of immigration chief.
> 
> Don't forget to notorize it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the responses, the template above which I also found on-line and one provided by another member is what we used to create our letter. I submitted the paperwork yesterday at the BI office in Iloilo. The officer there was quite satisfied with what we provided.

Interview or "hearing" as they describe it is scheduled for next week. Any comments on the type of questions they ask at the hearing would be appreciated.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Old Form I used*



JShannon said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We were married 3 months ago to the day. Finally got the marriage certificate from the NSO. On the application it refers to a "Joint letter request addressed to the Commissioner from the applicant and the petitioning spouse".
> 
> ...


I have the old form from the Philippine Chicago Consulate, the headers would have to be different but this is what I used.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf

You don't need to use lawyers for this kind of thing, watch out for fixers also, If you need the service of someone like this inquire inside, anything goes outside the PBI.

Some of the other forms posted look redundant this form is something from your spouse for you.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI
> 1. How long you been in PI?
> 2. Where did you get married?
> 3. Where you from in the U.S.?
> I guess I got them all right I got my 13A.



I think I should be able to handle that.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Originally Posted by c_acton98 View Post
They asked me only 3 question at the main office at BI 
1. How long you been in PI?
2. Where did you get married?
3. Where you from in the U.S.?
I guess I got them all right I got my 13A


Went in on the 10th for the hearing. No questions, took 10 minutes for the fingerprints and the rest of the 4 hrs was waiting for paperwork to be processed.

I think the real test they want to give us foreigners is, if you can wait for the other 3+50 hours then you are good to live here. lol Glad I like to read a lot, the book made the time pass quickly.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you for posting all this info... so helpful.

Can someone please assist with a few more questions?

1/ How long does the process take before you are legal and visa granted? Just trying to understand the time frame.
2/ Does anyone know the full cost?
3/ Are any medicals required?
4/ Do you just turn up at any office and submit your documents or does it have to be a specific office – regional, sub office or the mail office?

I have the BI FORM 2014-12-001 REV 0

I am going to PH at the end of Feb and trying to ensure I get all the paperwork done before I arrive. I am hoping to stay once issued and return back home maybe 6 months or a year later.

So my flight is booked for 30 days and I am trying to understand how long it takes to issues once I submit the paperwork in order for me to change my flight. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Well you can do all this before you arrive here and then you won't have the one year probationary issue to work around.

Not sure you have a Philippine Consulate in Argentina and it says you are from Afghanistan so you might end up doing it all here, because you need some sort of police read out from the area you have lived in at least 2 years if not you can do what's called an NBI clearance here in the Philippines after living here 6 months so you'll be doing allot of running around Manila it sounds unless you can some how get this all accomplished in Argentina.

I had my 13a Visa completed through the mail with the Philippine Consulate in the US and it took about 2 months they had questions, yes you'll need to get all the forms and a complete physical performed by who ever the Philippine Consulate recommends if they have no one then the requirement is for a Medical Doctor M.D. 

Once that completed you are not done, you carry your package with you to the Philippines, you do get the 13a Visa stamp in your passport but have within 1-2 weeks to report to the PBI upon arrival and get your Immigrant card, once this is completed you have to come back a couple weeks to a couple months to get your Immigrant card, ugh... it's a process here, so hopefully you won't be living to far from Manila.


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also. 

The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines. 

If it takes longer than 30 days I have a problem but if it only take 7 days all good.

It does not state the time frame on the website.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enki said:


> I am taking all my documents with me to the Philippines and want to submit them in Manila. Just wondering of the time frame and cost also.
> 
> The requirements and costs are different if I submitted them in the UK or New Zealand so I want to submit them in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Anything that you can do in your home country will be a vast benefit in any visa or immigration attempt. 
Remember that the only thing that is reliable or dependable in the Philippines -- is that NOTHING is reliable or dependable here in the Philippines--period.
If you are wanting a married immigrant visa for someone to be able to leave the Philippines to live elsewhere it can take between 18 months to two (2) years for approval. A fiancee visa will take at least 90 days.

Wishing you the very best of luck but you need to know and understand that the Philippines is an underdeveloped 3rd world country where time and efficiency mean virtually nothing at all..


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Jet but are married. My wife has full CFO stickers and certificate etc.

The reasons for the visa is to allow me to live in the Philippines rather than keep paying visa extension fees. 9250 peso eatery extra 59 days.

Thus I am applying with my Filipino wife for a 

- Conversion to Non-quota immigrant visa by marriage 

Just trying to get the heads up because people here have been through this process.

Inloved in the Philippines 6 months so I do understand your points raised.

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am getting ready to apply for the permanent 13a. One of the requirements is an affidavit of cohabitation. I looked online for samples but found nothing applicable. There are many samples of the petition letter. The only affidavit sample I could find was for single people cohabitating, not married. 

Anyone have a good sample of the affidavit format?


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Email*

Check your PM's.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I am somewhat curious about this too as I will need to start the application process in a couple months. Is this another requirement? As I understand, the procedure for the 13A Permanent is basically a do over of the procedure for the 13A Probationary or am I missing something? I was planning to just do everything over again but just change the content of the letter to adjust for the circumstances and timeframe.

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a a scan of part of the cover sheet I got from BI last month. They marked out the bottom 2 items. The quarantine is not applicable to most 1st world countries, and they will do the BI clearance. You can see item #3 is the affidavit of cohabitation. 

It is probably relatively simple, but I was looking for a sample. Since we will have to pay to get it notarized, I only want to do it once. 

I guess I could just submit a sex tape ha ha... maybe not....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a link from the Chicago Philippine Consulate with all the forms, the forms are not standardized and headers ect... but the letter is there.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

*Sample letter*

I attached the sample letter we used, hope is comes through. Cheers


----------

